# New Forum



## Scott Bushey (Aug 17, 2005)

Lets do business; For Sale! 

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=114


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome! Let's get down to business!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 17, 2005)

I went into the thread about the commentaries and got "stuck". The thread wouldn't let me out. I had to close the Internet to get out.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Aug 18, 2005)

'I couldn't get out'

...sounds like my wife in a shop...


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah... If only I had a job and credit!


----------

